# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog found belly up.

## Ryan

I woke up thismorning to witness my tomato frog flipped on his back not moving :0 i literally thought he was dead untill i flipped him over, he appears fine and has already burrowed into the eco earth. But why would this happen? im still in shock from the event and dose anyone have experience with something similar to this??

----------


## Carlos

That is very strange Ryan  :EEK!:  !  Did you note anything wrong with any of it's feet?

----------


## Ryan

no nothing wrong with his feet.

----------


## maxQ

WOW ! That's weird but I am relieved this story had a happy ending.

----------


## Lynn

Sorry about that , Ryan. 
Is the tank well ventilated ?

----------


## Ryan

the tank is well ventilated. i have 1/4 of it covered in saran rap for humidity and it is a 15 gallon breeder/long

----------


## Carlos

Hi Ryan  :Smile:  !  Any more issues with Tomato frog?

----------


## Ryan

no he's doing fine. I think it was just a freak accident. :Positive:

----------

Mentat

----------


## Caspian

> he's doing fine.


Glad to hear, Ryan  :Smile:

----------


## Terry

Frog flipping seems to be a common occurrence. Working as an amphibian keeper at the zoo, I found many of the frogs and toads flipped on their back appearing to be dead. I just flipped them back over and all was well. There are a couple of theories (other than an accident): stress (real or imagined; maybe an "unken reflex"), a neurological disease (severe motor seizures) or dietary deficiency. You may want to offer calcium dipped food items - no more than twice a week. Most likely this was just a freak accident.

----------

